# Grrrh...my stomach sucks!



## TryingToBeHappy (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi, I am new to the forum . I thought I would share my experience. My issue started about a year and half ago and initially my stomach rumbled after eating a few foods, then suddenly it got a lot worse and would rumble constantly. I have been to the doctor who has prescribed anti-spasmodics and domperidone, which do not work . I have changed (for well over a a year) what I eat from junk food to gluten, wheat , and dairy free and still experience the rumbles. I have had an ultrasound and gastroscopy , both coming back as normal. The doctor has said I have probable IBS, the symptoms I get are really loud stomach rumbling, and the occasional feeling of bloating and nausea. In all honesty I would rather if all I had to deal with was nausea and bloating as the stomach runbling is really loud and embarrasing, making going to work unbearable and the thought of meetings leaving me in a cold sweat.I know that some people say that thinking about the rumbles makes them occur, but most of time I am concentrating on something and they begin. It really is AWFUL. I am going to try the FODMAP diet and intense cardio , and hope that will help.For now , does anyone have any other suggestions as to what I can do ?This really does make me feel like jumping off a cliff at times, but I know it will stop one day ( hopefully soon )


----------



## wuthering95 (Feb 14, 2012)

I get this too! When I'm in school and there is any mention of private study or a quiet exercise to do I begin to stress out about it. The stomach rumbles come on when I least expect them and are ridiculously loud which is horribly embarrassing. It makes my IBS flare up because I get stressed and I'm thinking about it. There is just a cycle. This is not the main problem, I would much rather laugh off the rumbles and apologise for being hungry than being constantly in some form of abdominal discomfort. But thanks for asking this- I had been wondering about it for a while and would love to put it to rest, if possible.The cardio sounds good, the doctor recommended some gentle exercise since I'm still only a teenager and she didn't want me to go overboard. I hope you see some improvement!


----------



## TryingToBeHappy (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you!!,yes the gentle exercise should really help , as I read online that sometimes the grumbles are related to the mid section not really being stretched.The exercise seems to be helping me as I have managed to go an entire morning ( 2 days in a row ) with only a few small rumbles at 9 and then one just before lunch. After lunch has not been so great , but the morning showed me that it is possible to have a few rumble free hours!. I hope I can increase this to the entire day really soon







I hope you see some improvement too!


----------

